

Bitcoin Hackathon, 2.-4. September, Finland. Programmers/hackers, join the fun - jerguismi
http://bitcoin-hackathon.com/

======
dolphenstein
Bitcoin Hackathon eh? Didnt they just have one of those last week? Some guy
called Tom won.

~~~
jerguismi
By fast googling: <http://bitcoinhackathon.eventbrite.com/>

But this is in different part of the world etc., I don't think one extra
bitcoin hackathon will do any harm :)

~~~
dolphenstein
I was facetiously referring to the Tom Williams and MyBitcoin.com fiasco.
Anyways, good luck with your event. Sounds like it'll be a lot of fun and the
Aalto Garage is an awesome place! If i was still in Finland, I'd be there!

------
nextparadigms
Finland is a good place to do it, now that many former Nokia engineers are out
of jobs.

~~~
gigantor
Finland is also home to a high percentage of the best hackers in the world,
especially during the peak of the demoscene (Future Crew, etc.) days.

~~~
Uchikoma
TRSI Red Sector were the best :-)

